# Dead ceiling, live floor?



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Is this the way to go? I was thinking of carpeting the room, but maybe I should cover the entire ceiling with acoustical tile and leave the floor alone (pine floors with just a couple of rugs).


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What are you using the room for? HT, 2 channel, recording, mixing? Generally (unless it's a live room used for recording), that's not really the way to go.

Bryan


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Aha! Two channel presently, 5 channel eventually. I'm looking for that cheap 10'x15' remnant if it is best to have fibers on the floor.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

bump for jackfish


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd go hard ceiling (like drywall - will also help with better isolation and a little bass control if you insulate the joists above) and get that remnant for the floor.

Bryan


----------

